# Low Dose Naltrexone - MiketheAlien



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have just been prescribed Low dose Naltrexone as an off-label, highly anecdotal treatment. Since looking into DPDR over the years I have read several different studies on several different treatments. Years ago I was on a SSRI and benzo combo which helped me with panic attacks and unhealthy anxiety issues. The past 2 years I have been off of all medication and have been doing great in regards of anxiety and panic attacks, I no longer experience them, but I still have 24/7 Depersonalization.

This leaves me feeling "Brain Fogged" and "Cognitively Declined" with a terrible memory and awful sense of time. I have tried lots of different methods to alleviate these symptoms, and so far, Exercise, Healthy Diet, and Routine Sleep have been the most effective tools in my arsenal against DP. I have tried Modafinil, Anti-depressants, and benzos, and a buffet of other medications, supplements, and herbs which all did not effect my Depersonalization.

I found the studies involving Nalaxone and Naltrexone in treating Depersonalization. They seem interesting enough for me to want to try them out. I am starting a course of Low Dose Naltrexone in the hopes of any beneficial repsonse in my life. In the Studies they used high doses for the treatment, which I may try later on in the future, but I have my own research and theories to why I have the Depersonalization that I have, and that Low Dose Naltrexone may help out tremendously.

I am creating this thread as a diary/log of my experience with LDN and I will be updating as I go along in the course treatment. I will be taking pills, each night, at the doses of 1.5mg for the first week, 3mg the second week, and then staying at 4.5 for the following weeks. My Doctor was very easy to talk to about this, provided I showed him all my research and information, and is interested for the results.

Here are some links if anyone else is curious about this treatment.

http://www.fiikus.net/?ldn

http://lowdosenaltrexone.org/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15876908

http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/gazorpa/LDNFAQ.html

Note: I am not trying to promote this method or prove that it does what they say it does, I am merely just attempting an experiment that might benefit myself and any others willing to try it out. Also, Placebo effect aside, People using LDN can experience effects as soon as the first day of treatment. Most people experience effects between 1 day and 3 months.

Day 1: A bit of a hard time falling asleep last night after taking the 1st dose. I had very vivid, intense dreams though, when I did eventually fall asleep. Surprisingly, It was very easy to get up and get going this morning, even without a good sleep. I had breakfast and was out the door by 9am for a bike ride. I felt a bit more energetic than I usually do. No huge effects for Depersonalization but I do feel slightly more "fluid" and it is easier to read and type today. My mood has been really good today .

I do not know if I should update every single day but I will make sure to update any important details and experiences.

I hope this thread finds everyone in good spirits, Thanks for reading

Mike


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Safe one mike this is well interesting mate!!


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

This is quite the log, very detailed.

I especially like the cliffhanger ending.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

apoplexy said:


> This is quite the log, very detailed.
> 
> I especially like the cliffhanger ending.


I was away on the island for a month, no internet access, just returned home, had to find this thread again. I do appreciate Sarcasm though, Ill try to write a detailed update soon.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings Earthlings,

I have been away from home, taking a course, living on an isolated island with little to no internet availability. It has been a drama-filled, hectic, roller-coaster ride of life events the past few days since my return so I haven't had much time to "catch up" on the net. Anyways, thats that, Now I will try my best to fill in any important updates from my experience with Low Dose Naltrexone.

First 3-4 days:

Slight nausea after taking starting dose of 1.5mg at bedtime. Extremely vivid nightmares/weird dreams, even some sleep talking. Lol.

1st week:

Nausea is not as bad as first few days, system adjusting to new medication. Still having very vivid dreams but no more nightmares or talking in sleep.

2 week:

Dose is now up to 3mg, going well, no side effects other than very slight nausea after dose, sleeping very well!, feeling pretty good about the past few days, a slight feeling of relief and a rising feeling of more energy during the days. No breakthroughs yet.

3 week:

Dose is now up to 4.5mg and will stay at this dose for the remainder of my prescription, unless decided otherwise. Days are going, dare I say, great! I haven't had this much energy in a long time. I still don't feel any major breakthroughs but I am actually enjoying my days and nights, almost no worries or thoughts about DPDR, interactions with the world and people seem "easier" and a bit more "normal?". I definitely haven't felt this good in a long long time, My days are filled with activities and chores, feeling like smooth sailing man. Placebo effect or not, I am going to continue this dose, continue to eat extremely healthy, continue to exercise, continue to shoot for the stars and hope for the best.

Week 4:

Like I said, I have had no major breakthroughs, but the last month has been awesome, my body feels better than it ever has, I have more energy, I am out and about doing things again, and most of all, I am enjoying it!! I still feel detached, Depersonalized, and have strange thoughts, but they are all at a lower level of occurrence and strength. Even if I never get back to normal, I feel like I am headed the right direction and my body feels great. I will continue to use the 4.5mg dose of Naltrexone, before bed, for the next few months and hopefully there is more positive results to come!

Also, Since I am tolerating the Low dose Naltrexone so well, and feeling great results, I may discuss with my Doctor to try a higher dose to see if it will effect my Depersonalization. From the studies I have read, it is the higher doses that have the most beneficial results for Depersonalization. I am using LDN for some issues unrelated to DP, but again, hoping it will have some effect on my DP.

I hope this was of some interest to you guys and I will update if I have any more news or "breakthroughs!". I apologize if my log isnt the greatest, like I said its been a month without internet, I should have written my experiences down on paper as I went, Oh well.

Best of luck and thanks for letting me share my experience.

Other things I have been doing for the past 4 months:
-Supplements-
Fish Oil
Ginko
Ginseng
PhosphatidylSerine
Lions Mane Mushroom
NAC
Magnesium


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

eager to hear the next update


----------



## AlexH (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Mike, just wondering if you have an update on the naltrexone and such? I've actually been on it for quite a while and it seems to help enough to get me through my day-to-day life, but it definitely hasn't "cured" my DP.

Thanks 

About me: started off with low dose, probably about 1mg, slowly increased to 10mg, then jumped to 50/100/200. I think the highest dose per day I've been on was 200mg. Am currently taking 50mg/day, mostly because I still want to take it but any higher is just too goddamn expensive.


----------

